

2d Barcodes come to Vaccines - brudgers
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Cook-Childrens-Health-Care-bw-285646236.html?x=0&.v=1

======
brudgers
Microsoft developing a mobile app to allow consumers to scan them:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/familyhealthguy/archive/2011/10/12/a...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/familyhealthguy/archive/2011/10/12/another-
win-for-real-folks-2d-barcodes-on-vaccines.aspx)

